

Linux Foundation Secure Boot support released - what does it mean? - bcl
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/23113.html

======
keeperofdakeys
There is a talk by James (the main developer of the LF key manager), from a
recent linux conference in australia.
[http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux.conf.au/2013/mp4/Making_UEF...](http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux.conf.au/2013/mp4/Making_UEFI_Secure_boot_work_for_you.mp4)

